# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech > Sex toys >  BBW sex doll, mini sex doll, Japanese sex doll - Racyme

## qiouxdoll

*Mini Sex Doll* Or Normal Size Sex Doll
Advantages: Mini sex doll is lighter because of the body size, you can hold up her easier. And it rates less much than a higher doll.
Disadvantages: which 3 opening size is much smaller than normal ones. Please make sure it will fit over your penis.

Built-in Vagina Doll Or *Removable Vagina Doll*
Advantages: Removable vagina is better in cleaning. It can be moved in and out free.
Disadvantages: For those people who enjoy realistic experience, the built-in vagina doll will be better.

*Standable Doll* Or Normal Type Sex Doll
Advantages: From the words, the standable sex doll can stand by itself.
Disadvantages: The standable sex doll has screw mark under the foot, the foots are not smooth and not beautiful in apperance.

----------


## qiouxdoll

163cm 5ft4 *H-cup Sex Doll* Dominique

----------

